# my octane blue pearl cruze



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

I'm digging the color, unique and different. I really like those headlights as well and what kind of body kit did you get? anyways keep Cruzen!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

That is nice! I love it!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## CAcruzen' (Jan 23, 2014)

I bought a kit offgof ebay. I was pretty hesitant at first but it fit like a glove. I like the kit because its not too crazy, but still a bit more than the rs package kit


----------



## CAcruzen' (Jan 23, 2014)

trevor_geiger said:


> That is nice! I love it!
> 
> 
> Just Cruzin'



Thanks man!I did the handles after you showed me yours! I think they look cool. Very different


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Nice! the kit doesn't look over the top yet is still aggressive


----------



## CAcruzen' (Jan 23, 2014)

danielp23 said:


> Nice! the kit doesn't look over the top yet is still aggressive



Thanks man! Thats what I was going for! My cousin has a gf near LA. Maybe ill go with him in my cruze next time he goes for a mini-cruze meet


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Yeah definitely, there's gonna be a meetup sometime next month so be sure to watch out!


----------



## CAcruzen' (Jan 23, 2014)

danielp23 said:


> Yeah definitely, there's gonna be a meetup sometime next month so be sure to watch out!


holy cow, really? who's settin' it up?


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Yeah it will be on the 15th next month, location not set yet. It's being setup by IROCZILLA and Smurfenstein.


----------



## CAcruzen' (Jan 23, 2014)

danielp23 said:


> Yeah it will be on the 15th next month, location not set yet. It's being setup by IROCZILLA and Smurfenstein.


nooooooo....i have to work on the 15th and its my gf's bday on the 16th. i doubt she'd want to spend her bday weekend at a cruze meet. lol. that's a shame


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Dang.. well hopefully there will be more in the future for you to make it


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks real nice. Have you considered Whiting out the side mirrors or all the remaining chrome? Could add a little more pop to that white/blue. But i really like the blue/white combo.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I need a pic from the rear. Did your car have the RS kit?


----------

